# Removal of Tampon



## perkins05 (Apr 29, 2013)

I need help in finding a cpt code that fits this encounter. Removal of tampon...

All help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Sandra Fender (Apr 29, 2013)

I was trying to help you when I saw that there was another thread on this with some good suggestions
OB/GYN
VAGINAL FOREIGN BODY REMOVAL
it is an old thread, 10-2008 but hopefully gives you a good starting point


----------



## Sanders2011 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Removal of tampon*

If it was done under anesthesia you would use cpt code 57415, if not done under anesthesia you would use the appropriate E/M code.


----------

